# ankerpunkt entfernen



## Paraneuros (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich habe mir in Illustrator mit dem "Abgerundeten Rechteck Werrzeug" eben dieses Gebilde gezeichnet.
So nun wollte ich aber das unten kein rundung ist sonder das ganze eckig ist und oben eben nur die Rundung.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich die Rundung unten wegbekomme.
Wenn ich einen Ankerpunkt lösche sollte es gehen nur weiss ich nicht gerade wie man einen Ankerpunkt löscht.
Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2006)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber das steht im Handbuch (und der per F1 erreichbaren Hilfe). 
Das Werkzeug heißt *Zeichenstift-Werkzeug* und ist auch mit der Taste *P* erreichbar!


----------



## Paraneuros (11. Oktober 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber das steht im Handbuch (und der per F1 erreichbaren Hilfe).
> Das Werkzeug heißt *Zeichenstift-Werkzeug* und ist auch mit der Taste *P* erreichbar!



Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber du hast mich falsch verstanden.

Was ich möchte ist folgendes.
Wir stellen uns vor ich habe ein Quadrat was aus 4 Knotenpunkten/Ankerpunkte besteht.
So nun kann man ja mit dem "Direktauswahl Werkzeug" die Knotenpunkte/Ankerpunkte anwählen und verschieben. Aber wie sieht es aus wenn ich einen Knotenpunkten/Ankerpunkt löschen möchte.So das es nur noch 3 sind...


----------



## emmag (11. Oktober 2006)

Ankerpunkt mit Direktauswahl-Werkzeug anwählen und auf Entfernen-Taste drücken. Grüße - Emma


----------



## Paraneuros (11. Oktober 2006)

emmag hat gesagt.:


> Ankerpunkt mit Direktauswahl-Werkzeug anwählen und auf Entfernen-Taste drücken. Grüße - Emma



mh habe ich doch gemacht...komisch naja wenn es so gehen soll probiere ich es nochmal.danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2006)

Paraneuros hat gesagt.:


> Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber du hast mich falsch verstanden.



Ich bin nie böse 
Nur genervt  

Wenn Du mit der Maus auf das Symbol des Werkzeuges gehst, kannst Du sogar per Hand die Optionen auswählen. Ankerpunkte hinzufügen, entfernen, etc.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du das Pfadwerkzeug verwendest einfach ma lalt oder strg drücken dann müßte ein Plus oder Minus erscheinen. Man kann sich dann ja denken was passiert  .

Gruß


----------

